
Spy Chief: We Should’ve Told You We Track Your Calls - raju
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/02/17/spy-chief-we-should-ve-told-you-we-track-your-calls.html
======
sp332
_If the program had been publicly introduced in the wake of the 9 /11 attacks,
most Americans would probably have supported it. “I don’t think it would be of
any greater concern to most Americans than fingerprints.... just like we have
to go to airports two hours early and take our shoes off, all the other things
we do for the common good, this is one more thing.”_

The sad thing is, he's both oblivious to all the TSA protests, and probably
right.

